# الحصار أم الاختراع - فرن يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية!



## predator7 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الحاجة ام الاختراع، مثل ينطبق على اهالي غزة الذين لجأوا الى اختراع معدات تقليدية سعيا للتغلب على الحصار وتسهيل حياتهم اليومية. "الطباخ" اختراع غزي لفرن يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية مع صعوبة الحصول على الغاز.​ 
المجتمع الغزي هو مجتمع تم عزله عن المنجزات التكنولوجية العالمية ، وقد حرمته القوات الإسرائيلية من تطوير قدراته عبر الحرب والحصار، ولكن العقل الغزي الرافض لمنطق الحصار حاول كثيرا أن يناور من أجل تسهيل الحياة اليومية للمواطنين، اختراع جديد اسمه " الطباخ " وهو فرن يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية، وفي حالة وجود الغيوم فهو يعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية. ​ 
المزيد من التفاصيل في التقرير المصور ​ 
http://arabic.rt.com/news_all_features/59291​


----------



## tanji12 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gpr57 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يكون في عونهم 
شكرا لك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم ..
نسأل الله لهم فرجا قريبا ..

إن العقول المسلمة ولله الحمد بها خير كثير.

بارك الله فيك على نقل الموضوع .. وهذا موضوع مماثل بقسم الهندسة الكهربائية:
الحاجة أم الاختراع استخدام الطاقة الشمسية للطهي والطبخ


----------



## raheeq al-wareed (4 نوفمبر 2011)

great
thanx


----------

